# Lioness Fights Crocodiles over a Dead Hippo



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2014)

Found this while on Yahoo - pretty amazing:
Lioness Fights Crocodiles over a Dead Hippo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel like the hippo ...


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't think the lion is going to win that one. Too many crocs about!


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I feel like the hippo ...



I feel the same every time I come back home from school


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

wonder how it ended?


----------

